# Creative Console Launcher für Win 7 64 und X-Fi



## hawk910 (20. Oktober 2010)

*Creative Console Launcher für Win 7 64 und X-Fi*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab Win7 64 und eine X-Fi XtremeMusic. Ich suche nun schon seit einiger Zeit nach dem passenden Console Launcher von Creative, damit ich wieder, wie vorher bei XP, diverse Einstellungen vornehmen kann.
Leider bietet Creative nur beta-Versionen auf deren Homepage an (Version 2.61.49). Ne beta wollte ich nicht unbedingt haben, wer weiß was das für Probs macht.
Mit dem Auto-Update findet er eine Anwendung, die mir auch empfohlen wird: der Creative Console Starter Version 2.61.09. Wenn ich mir allerdings die Notes ansehe, dann ist dort zu lesen, dass diese Version lediglich für Vista 32/64 und XP Pro x64 und XP SP2 ist. Von Win7 steht da nix. Also habe ich mich gegen die Installation entschieden, da ich auch hier die Folgen nicht einschätzen kann, auch wenn oft zu lesen ist, dass Vista-Treiber in vielen Fällen "grundsätzlich" mit Win7 laufen. 
Das ist mir zu wenig für ein Premiumprodukt.
Da stellen sich nun mehrere Fragen:

-Ist der Console Starter das selbe wie der Console Launcher? (Können die Schwachköpfe diese Benutzeroberfläche nicht einfach in die Treiber integrieren wie es z.B. auch VIA macht?)

-Wird Creative gewillt sein als "der" Soundchip- und Soundkartenhersteller noch vor Einführung eines Win7-Nachfolgers eine klar zu identifizierende Version des Launchers/Starters in finaler Version anzubieten, so wie es alle anderen Hersteller auch geschafft haben, damit man endlich seine X-Fi vernünftig konfigurieren und nutzen kann?

-Und welche Version kann ich nun gefahrlos verwenden? Ohne dass ich Probleme hab und nichts richtig funktioniert?


Ich hab nun schon Ewigkeiten das Netz durchsucht, wirkliche Antworten hab ich bisher nicht zu diesem Problem gefunden. Alternativen wie z.B. alternative zusammengefrickelte Treiber von sonstwo sind in meinen Augen nicht so der Hammer. Ich erwarte ein brauchbares Softwarepaket für ein teures Produkt. Und es soll wieder so einwandfrei und stabil laufen wie zu XP-Zeiten.

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## DrSin (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Creative Console Launcher für Win 7 64 und X-Fi*

Starter und Launcher sind das selbe 

Ich habe die Version 2.61.35 drauf, ist keine Beta und läuft einwandfrei


----------



## hawk910 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Creative Console Launcher für Win 7 64 und X-Fi*

Mmh....diese Version ist offenbar nur für die "Titanium"-Serie. Paßt offenbar nicht für meine XtremeMusic PCI.


----------



## DrSin (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Creative Console Launcher für Win 7 64 und X-Fi*

Ok das kann natürlich sein, habe eine Titanium.


----------



## hawk910 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Creative Console Launcher für Win 7 64 und X-Fi*

...ich hab nu auch verstanden, dass sich die Chipsätze der X-Fi PCI-Variante mit der der PCIe-Varianten unterscheiden, auch wenn die Leistung an sonsten wohl gleich ist (EAX 5.0 usw.). Offenbar liegen hier die Probleme mit der Kompatibilität. Und Creative hat wohl kein großes Interesse daran, diesen Chip vernünftig fit zu machen.

Mmh, hat sonst noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Vaykir (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Creative Console Launcher für Win 7 64 und X-Fi*

moin,

guck mal im PAX-Unterforum von hardwareheaven.com
Hier und Hier

Des Weiteren hole ich HIER immer meine Treiber und Zusatzsoftware. Für dich dürfte auch die Suite von Daniel K interessant sein. einfach mal bissle unter den genannten links stöbern.


----------



## hawk910 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Creative Console Launcher für Win 7 64 und X-Fi*

Werd ich mir mal genau ansehen...

Vielen Dank!


----------

